# Road noise in steering wheel & Floorboard



## PJayDubya (Dec 22, 2012)

Just purchased a 2013 Cruze LTZ - Love the car but am rather annoyed at the vibration I have when going over road seems or bumps in the road. You can feel a bit of jiggle but mostly there's vibration you can feel prominent in the floorboard and real heavy vibrations in the steering wheel. 

I had the dealership do an alignment and road force balance. Kudos to them because they got the tire balance perfect..... Alignment seems good also. 

It seems when I go over bumps, there's a vibration that travels through the car and the floorboard of the driver's side. I rode in the front passenger seat and felt nothing. So tonight I went through a parking lot with several speed bumps - I slowly drove over the speed bumps and noticed that the drivers front dips considerably more than the passenger's side. Parked, pushed down on each side and sure enough - the passenger side is quite stiff while the drivers front side is noticably easier to push down and seems muddy. 

So could this be what is causing the vibrations to travel through the floorboard and steering wheel? The dealership said they inspected all of the bushings related to the suspension as well as motor mounts - is there anything else to be checked in relation to what I feel in the car? Could a bad strut cause steering wheel vibration and also be felt in the floorboard? 

Earlier I read on an HHR forum of a customer who had vibration issues that were pretty massive - months in to the repairs and dealerships being unable to fix the problem (person had over 10 separate parts replaced that appeared major) - the GM factory rep basically told them they couldn't find or verify the problem and nothing else they were able to do. I really don't want to be in that predicament, I love my car and want to keep it. I have a 2011 Malibu I've had in the shop so many times and been told by Chevy dealerships in the DFW are there's nothing wrong - only to take my car to an independent garage and have them diagnose the issues to be repaired under warranty by Chevrolet. 

Thanks for reading. If this has been covered, sorry for hitting on it again but my brain is dead and can't really compute much at the moment. 

**I want to throw in here that I don't think every tech at every dealership is incapable of doing the job I expect as a consumer. But from my experiences with Chevrolet dealers has been subpar at best. What happened to listening to the customer? Not that we're always right - but I can bet none of us are courting the dealership and going unnecessarily just to get under their skin. I want to be prepared I guess and so far I'm a little nervous since this is something that isn't noticed by all who drive my car.


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

The dealership has to go on your complaint and look into the simplest fixes first. Its very hard also to fix a problem that isn't felt by everyone. 

Worst case scenario, you will have to speak with the service manager.

You could have two different struts on your car....or one that's defective..and you sure would feel a vibration from that. 

Tell the tech or service manager what you felt...and thy will proceed from there.
I've had our car in 5 times for a brake noise issue...they seemed to have fixed it the last time....time will tell.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It seems like one of the struts or springs is bad. The suspension on the LTZ should be fairly stiff. 

If it's possible, check some other LTZ's on the dealer lot to see if they do the same thing. If they don't, then you have a demonstration to put on for the benefit of the service manager.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

PJayDubya said:


> Just purchased a 2013 Cruze LTZ - Love the car but am rather annoyed at the vibration I have when going over road seems or bumps in the road. You can feel a bit of jiggle but mostly there's vibration you can feel prominent in the floorboard and real heavy vibrations in the steering wheel.
> 
> I had the dealership do an alignment and road force balance. Kudos to them because they got the tire balance perfect..... Alignment seems good also.
> 
> ...



PJayDubya,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I do understand your concerns as well as frustrations with this. I would be happy to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

